# Who/what are your rats named after? :D



## LillyFudge (Mar 9, 2013)

Fudge is named after: This.
Oreo is named after: This.
And Vanelope is named after: This.

Who are your rats named after?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine are just spooky/monster names lol...still trying to decide on a name for my PEW baby...thinking Lucifer or Damien hehe!


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

3 from the anime Ghost in the Shell (Motoko, Tachikoma aka Tachi, and the now passed Batou), 1 from Lord of the Rings (Pippin), 1 from Avatar the Last Airbender (Toph), 1 of King Arthur's knights (Galahad), 1 from The Legend of Zelda (Navi) and one goddess (Lilith).


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Aw, I love Wreck-It Ralph! That's awesome!

Ratigan is named after the villain in The Great Mouse Detective and Fievel is named after the American Tail movies. My next rats will probably have Adventure Time names 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

The two girls that I own right now are Molly and Mimi. Molly was named after the MSI song Molly because she really is a good girl (and it felt great to be a liar). 
Mimi is named after a flesh eating goddess (forgot what origin), the mimi are also fairy-like creatures with very fragile wings. So that's what she's named after because she's my face eating, teeth cleaning, fearless squishy jumping ratty who knows no boundaries when it comes to heights. 

I've also had Molly's litter of rats in the past and named each of them before they were adopted out. There names were:
Washington- His original name was Quarter, and it's now changed to Apollo by his new owner. I used to compare his growth to the size of a quarter.
Sleepy- He was a very lazy, lazy boy who like to sleep on my friend's boobs.
Leo- He was the fearless lion of the litter. This boy really had no fear, just like his sister.
Chase and Chance (the Himalayan twins)- With these guys their names just sounded nice together. Chase's hair was cut into a mohawk to tell the difference early on.


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I couldn't think of decent names for mine, but I had to come up with something. One is Little Ratty, the baby of the bunch. The other two are Squiggles and Squirmy. Those two, poor things, I mix their names up all the time. They still seem to undertand who I mean. Lol


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't have any theme, it mainly tends to be human names.

Einstein - obviously Albert Einstein (he was a pretty smart rat)
Charles - ?? I guess you can say Charles Goodnight since he loved to explore (the Goodnight-loving Cattle trail, it's one of the least popular ones known leading from Texas to Kansas City)
Storm - ?? I really don't know why we called him that
Soda - Named after Soda Pop (Soda) from The Outsiders. He lives up to his name.
Bentley - my mom thinks Bentleys (and all sports cars) look good in all black, and Bentley being a black self rat, it fits
Liam - we just liked the name
Niko - ?? Still not sure. His original name was Nigel but I thought Niko sounded better.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I got my first two and wanted to name them Lisbon and Petra after my two favorite cities, but after much thought felt they were too feminine for the boys. London ended up London because after a while I felt like both of the boys, had they been people would have had English accents. Linus is an English name and I felt it was appropriate for him.

Leon was named by my brother, as it's his rat and he wanted to keep the L name. I pronounce it Lay-own - like the French town. He pronounces it Lee-on...the American way. I think he likes the French version because he only comes to me....ANNNND I can only imagine he'd look adorable in a beret.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine are possibly the most pretentious rats in Ireland. 

They are named after strong Irish women.

Maud is named after Maud Gonne, feminist, revolutionary and muse to W.B Yeats. 

Constance, after Constance Gore-Booth later Countess Markievicz, feminist, revolutionary, first female MP (when Ireland was part of the UK) and a general lady to be reckoned with.

Peig, after Peig Sayers an Irish language novelist from the Blasket Islands - a tough as old boots lady!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Sookie- As in Sookie Stackhouse from True Blood and the Sookie Stackhouse books. I just think its a cute name 
Mae Mae- She was so tiny and shy when we got her. So it was originally Baby Mae then Mae and now its Mae Mae.
Amber- Lightingwolf named her and didnt even know it! Going over the colors of the new babies and she is an "amber"
Mishka- Is Russian for "little bear" and she definitely looks like one with her huge ears with black tips on them


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well Blaze is named because he has a blazed face, Ghost Nymeria Sansa Ricckon Danerys Khaleesi and Tyrion are all named from my favorite tv/book series Game of thrones Nymeria's babies will also have game of throne names. Shadow got his name cause he looks almost identical to the our cat, Shadow.
View attachment 20378
View attachment 20370
Shadow rat has gray on his back you just can't really tell in this pic


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> I don't have any theme, it mainly tends to be human names.
> 
> Einstein - obviously Albert Einstein (he was a pretty smart rat)
> Charles - ?? I guess you can say Charles Goodnight since he loved to explore (the Goodnight-loving Cattle trail, it's one of the least popular ones known leading from Texas to Kansas City)
> ...


I LOVE The Outsiders....LOVED Sodapop! Great name!


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

My girl Lucy got her name just by looking like a Lucy.  

Her sister, Trouble, got her name from me telling she was going to be a trouble maker as soon as I brought her home.

Mini is the name that a previous owner gave, and we stuck with it. It's funny though, because she is really chubby!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Our boys are all Nordic-based names and spellings.


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

My first girls were named because I liked the names. Except for Jisabel. She was named after Jisabel from the manga GodChild.

As for my newest girls, Calliope was named after a character from Homestuck, and Baxter, well, I just like the name :3


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Sam and Dean from Supernatural.


----------



## LillyFudge (Mar 9, 2013)

Flora said:


> Sookie- As in Sookie Stackhouse from True Blood and the Sookie Stackhouse books. I just think its a cute name
> Mae Mae- She was so tiny and shy when we got her. So it was originally Baby Mae then Mae and now its Mae Mae.
> Amber- Lightingwolf named her and didnt even know it! Going over the colors of the new babies and she is an "amber"
> Mishka- Is Russian for "little bear" and she definitely looks like one with her huge ears with black tips on them


I once knew a girl with the last name Mishka. Lol. I knew her from gymnastics, and we had a russian coach. No wonder he found her name so funny.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Ooh, this is fun. 

Nicodemus is named after this rat.
Hachiko is named after this famous and incredibly sad dog.
Ollivander is named after this wand-maker, or this wand shop, if you'd prefer.


----------



## Jluckie (Feb 27, 2013)

My Boys are all named after motorcycles brand...Kawasaki, Yamaha, Honda, Suzuki.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Cheese.


----------



## Lubmyrattie (Mar 8, 2013)

Amarie after beautiful creatures.
Hadley from true blood.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Mocha is named after my favorite kind of coffee, LouLou was named after my mum called her "Looky-Lou" (because the night she came home she sat there and watched us for a loooong time instead of hiding while we were watching the tele). 

I always think of a bunch of awesome names for future ratties/pets when I don't have any use for them; keep trying to tell myself to write them down for later, but then I never do and sit there forever trying to think of good names when I actually do need them, haha. They never come to me lickety-split, really, except for Lou's.


----------



## Febtober (Feb 17, 2013)

All our kids are named after types of Faeries and thus far they have all shown personalities that correlate well to their names. 

Pixie - Playful, prancy fae who adore gardens and are often helpful to people. They hate couch potatoes and are rather capricious. (Pix to a T; she's my hand wrestler and has tunneled through 2 couches.)

Goblin - Somewhat malicious, can sometimes appear as animals. They like to taunt humans, but can be rather nice. (She is more aloof than Pix and tends to forget that she knows to come when called. Her cinnamon cap is tinted just so that she appears to have a wild rat head on a pet body.)

Phooka [poo-ka] - Flying fae, though they have no wings. They are very mischievous and tend to be ugly and ill tempered. (She will hop about wildly and quite high for no reason and is a bit grouchy. Pook is also the goofiest looking [though still cute!] with her rex fur, dumbo ears, variberk color and a perfect crecent moon on her forehead.)

Bwgan- [Boh-Gan] - The Welsh version of a Brownie: They like to take care of homes they adopt but cannot be given certain things in return. The Bwgan tends to be more mischievous than Brownies. (He is a very typical boy. He likes to kind of hand wrestle and then furiously lick hands, fingers, toes.)


----------



## XoMONSTERoX (Oct 24, 2012)

Awe! I love all the themed names! Its awesome. I wanted to do themes but since it was a decision between bf and I it didnt really happen. My girls were supposed to be boys so were Walter after walter bishop from fringe (mad fringe scientist who loves lsd) she became Astrid (fbi agent who keeps an eye on Walter) My little girl was Klaus after Vampire Diaries orginal vampire werewolf hybrid. She is now mousey since we called her mousey Klausy at first. Mousey stuck since she was very tiny and is only just catching up on growing. She was the runt of thr group and then was very sick and almost didnt make it and her growing slowed. Shes not looking as mousey any more though but still fits.


----------



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

Houdini: named after the great Harry Houdini himself! She's an escape artist, so her name suits her. 

Majik: Short for Majikoi which is an anime series, and I just think it compliments Houdini!


----------



## Oncegoneinsane (Mar 7, 2013)

Larry mo and curly


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## apac (Jan 23, 2012)

scardy rat - because when we brought her home all she would do is hide and run away, she is actualy the dominant rat and much more bratty and not very scardy at all.
adventure mouse (venchi) - when we brought her home she was climbing all over her cage bars and acting a little crazy hanging upside down and such. shes chilled out alot and isnt realy very adventurous at all anymore. 
ereu - made the name up one day on my way home from work. not sure why i like it. but its nice.


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

CARTOONS!

Adventure time Ive got Susan Strong & Marceline
Chowder I've got Shnitzel & Gazpacho


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

TachisMom said:


> I LOVE The Outsiders....LOVED Sodapop! Great name!


Thanks, I'm hoping my next "tan" rat to be named Ponyboy or Dally, maybe if I get another Storm like rat I'll name him Little Johnny since Storm just had this amazing puppy dog face.

I love all the great names, and how many people can actually stick to theme names.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Almost all of mine are named after characters, and most after anime characters. We have Euphemia (Euphie) and Leluche (Lulu) from Code Geass, Yuki (snow in Japanese, but also a character in a variety of anime series), and Nirvash from Eureka 7. 
Our two newest, Luna and Ashe, are also named for characters but not from animes. Luna is for Luna Lovegood from HP, and Ashe for both her color and after a character in my fiance's favorite game, League of Legends.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Our boys are all Nordic-based names and spellings.


I was wondering myself because I saw your signature. You'd love my four dogs, all of them are named after Norse figures/heroes!

As for my rats, they're all named after the many dogs, rats and animals that lost their lives to space exploration. The challenge was selecting a name that is also the name of a song - Jolene is from Ray Lamontagne and Laika and Spacemouse from Gorillaz (;


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Thanks, I'm hoping my next "tan" rat to be named Ponyboy or Dally, maybe if I get another Storm like rat I'll name him Little Johnny since Storm just had this amazing puppy dog face.
> 
> I love all the great names, and how many people can actually stick to theme names.


Love it!


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

Maisy - Maisy Mouse 2007-2010
Miley - My dad's choice, i don't think she was named after anyone in particular 2007-2009
Molly - Again not names after anyone i just decided to stick with 'm' names 2009-2012
Minnie - Named for being so tiny and after Minnie Mouse (she grew to be the biggest female rat out of the lost!) 2009-2011
Willow - Willow from Buffy The Vampire Slayer 2009-2012
Winifred - Winifred from Angel (the Buffy spin off) 2009-2012
Ebony -Again, not named after anyone, she just had a shiny black face 2010-2012
Bella - My brother names her, not named after anyone 2010-2012
Albie - We were thinking of this song when we named him: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-jVAHAuiS4 2012-present 
Bobby - Bobby from Supernatural 2012-present
Merlin - Pretty obvious but named after Merlin (i liked the TV show) 2012-present 
Gaius - Again, named after a character from Merlin! 2012-present

When i get more rats, probably quite soon as i just got a huge cage, I'd like to call them:

Crowley-From Supernatural 
Xander/Giles/Spike-From Buffy
Sherlock-From...well, Sherlock
Stiles- From Teen Wolf
Chandler-From Friends

Sookie -From True Blood
Tara- From Buffy 
Pepper -After Pepper from Iron Man
Sansa -From Game Of Thrones


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wreck it Ralph is too cute, great idea for a name 

Basil came with the name, but he was named after the character in Fawlty Towers.

Loki was named after This Fellow 

Martin (aka Marty) was named after This Guy 

Dobby was, obviously, named for Dobby from Harry Potter!  

In the girls, we have: 

Kitty, who was named after the character of Kitty Norville from these books. The covers look pretty juvenile but they're surprisingly well written, adult fantasy novels. 

Darcy was named after Darcy from Thor 

Penny was named after Penny from The Big Bang Theory a choice I now regret because I don't really like the show anymore 

Before poor Buffy passed away, she was naturally named for the vampire slayer. 

Similarly before Donna broke our hearts, she was named after the Dr Who character 

All my other rats just got their names because I liked 'em!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

SarahEden said:


> Sam and Dean from Supernatural.


*High five* 

I love Supernatural ;D


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Mumble from the happy feet film
And blue from the children's tv programme blues clues haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Othuyeg and Azathoth are both deities in Cthulu mythology


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

My two boys are named after Thor and Loki From the movie Thor as well as the comics. Loki's name fits him so well it's oretty scary actually and although Thor is niether bigger than him now stronger than him he does have a mean nibble so...


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

This is fun!

Booga is named after the mutant kangaroo from the Tank Girl comic books.
& Wheatley is named after the personality core from the video game, Portal 2.


----------



## justboringSarah (Feb 6, 2013)

we have an obsession with Duck Dynasty so we have the "Rattersons"
Willie,Jase,Si,Jep,Godwin,Kole and John Luke. We did have a Phil who was the oldest,but he was PTS due to PT earlier this momth


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Aether said:


> Othuyeg and Azathoth are both deities in Cthulu mythology


Love this.... Lovecraft is big in our house


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

My girls were named after birthstones that we thought corresponded to their coloring. Pearl was my all-white girl with ruby eyes & Garnet is my siamese with dark ruby eyes. Looking at getting another girl for Garnet to play with. The one I like best so far is white with 2 grey spots on her noggin. It'll be interested trying to keep the theme with her, lol.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

To Jackie & cagedbirdsinging: I LOVE your themed names!


To AttackRat: I giggled when I saw your Chowder names, Schnitzel & Gazpacho. Very cute. ;D


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

Ooh I love this thread, it's super fun reading about everyone's names!
Yolandi is named after Yolandi Visser from Die Antwoord, I was having a super hard time coming up with a second name so my mom suggested I look for something Japanese (a lot of our pets have Japanese or anime inspired names) and I ended up finding Natsu which means summer, I think it totally fits her  For some reason I found it super hard to come up with good rat names, you guys came up with a lot of cute ones though!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Brody is after Chief Brody from Jaws and Katara is after some weird cartoon. My little brother named her so idk what on earth it is, but yeah some cartoon. The rest are just because haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh and since she's added to the mischief now, Blondie is so named for the singer. Just as Chunk's litter name was Slash from Guns n Roses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

socal_sarah said:


> To Jackie & cagedbirdsinging: I LOVE your themed names!


Thank you! It was my husband's idea, but of course all of his ideas must be approved by me. I approved, obviously. 

He named Ivan and Asa. I named the two brothers that came after, Henrik and Ulrik, and I named the newest baby Isaak to go with Ivan.

My husband still gripes that we do not pronounce Ivan in traditional Russian, which is sounded out like the female name "Yvonne", which I do not particularly enjoy! He got over it.


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

> Brody is after Chief Brody from Jaws and Katara is after some weird cartoon. My little brother named her so idk what on earth it is, but yeah some cartoon. The rest are just because haha.


Lol Katara is from Avatar: The Last Airbender. Actually one of my fav shows on the planet by the time it gets to the end


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Aether said:


> Lol Katara is from Avatar: The Last Airbender. Actually one of my fav shows on the planet by the time it gets to the end


One of my favorites too! It's where we got Toph's name


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Lilith, after the demoness Lilith. 
Eve, as in Adam and Eve, which fits with Lilith well. 
Ben - from the movie Willard, he looks like Ben. 
Shredder - as in Shredder from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, because I already had a Splinter. 
Kasa - means 'fur robe' in Cherokee, she is hairless, so I was just being ironic.
And now Bane, the character from Batman. 
And the last one has yet to be named.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Who and what.... Sort of boring compared to what other have said, but here it goes. 


My first girl is Holly. She was a Christmas gift. Holly seemed like a good name. 

My second girl is Blue. She's a Blue Hooded rat. So, Blue seemed to fit. 

My boy is Armageddon. My Daughter named him. We all agreed it was a good name.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Bilbo is from Lord of the Rings and Dobby is from Harry Potter. Our other 3- Ratticus, Colby and Monty, already had their names when we got them.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Poisoned said:


> Lilith, after the demoness Lilith.
> Eve, as in Adam and Eve, which fits with Lilith well.
> Ben - from the movie Willard, he looks like Ben.
> Shredder - as in Shredder from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, because I already had a Splinter.
> ...


We have a rat names Lilith too!


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

^ Her name definitely fits! She's a temperamental hussy. lol!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Peaches and Cream are named after a shirt I had as a kid. It had a picture of two cats and the names Peaches and Cream over them.
Silver got her name because I kept calling her "the silver one" when I picked her out a brought her home. She's a Russian blue, so she has a very silvery sheen in certain lights. I was oh so creative, huh?

Gus Gus was named after the mouse from Cinderella.
Bartok was named after the bat in Anastasia.

Meeko is named after the raccoon in Pocahontas. 
Cricket's name has a double meaning: Jiminy Cricket from Pinocchio and Crick-ee from Mulan.

Eevee is, of course, named for my very favorite pokemon!

I want to name a rat Loki, but now I've seen way too many rats named that, so I'll pass. XD


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Current rats:

Freyja and Loki are named after the old Norse deities. 
Magnus is named after the vampire who sired Lestat in the novel 'The Vampire Lestat'.
Dione is named after an ancient Greek titan.
November was named by my fella, after the Morrissey song 'November Spawned a Monster'. She has a deformed eye and was born in November.
Calypso was named after another deity, mainly because the markings of her hood look a bit like a big 'C'.

Past rats:

Noggin, my very first rat, was named after one of the worms on the original Playstation 'Worms' game, which I was addicted to at the time.
Sheeva, named by my fella after a video game character he likes.
Hades and Persephone were named after Greek mythological deities.
Eramus was named after Vincent Price's character in the old movie 'The Monster Club' which my fella and I love.
Kain and Raziel were named from the Playstation game 'Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver'.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

I <3 the thought behind November's name! ;D That's freakin' awesome!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks! ;D It fits really well 'cause she can be a right little monster, she's a bit of a bully. Still a beautiful girl though!


----------



## Fils (Aug 23, 2012)

I named mine Yuna (from the Final Fantasy series) and Leeloo as in The Fifth Element.


----------



## LillyFudge (Mar 9, 2013)

justboringSarah said:


> we have an obsession with Duck Dynasty so we have the "Rattersons"
> Willie,Jase,Si,Jep,Godwin,Kole and John Luke. We did have a Phil who was the oldest,but he was PTS due to PT earlier this momth


HAHA! That's awesome!!! I love that show...Si is hilarious.


----------



## NotMonroe (Mar 19, 2013)

My two rat's names are Jones and Watson. Jones is named after Indiana Jones because he's adventurous and outgoing. Watson is named after Dr. Watson, Sherlock Holmes assistant because he's a little more timid and makes a better sidekick than full detective or adventurer.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 5, 2013)

Diggle is named after John Diggle









He's from the show Arrow; one of my favorites.




Birkhoff is named after Seymour Birkhoff










He's from the show Nikita; my favorite show. He's also a genius, which is suiting because Birkhoff is the smarter of the two.




And my new rat is probably going to be named Fletcher, after Ryan Fletcher










He's from the show Nikita also. I just can't decide on a name


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

The new boy is Zindarak, in keeping with my Cthulu theme


----------



## Kittish121290 (Jul 27, 2012)

Always loved the names you guys came up with 
Billy - his full name is Billy Bob Thorton which to this day my boyfriend doesn't know why he picked it (and I don't know why I let him haha), but it just stuck after awhile 
Loki - the first day we brought him home he darted under the tv stand and would come out for nothing and nobody as we proceeded to take the living room apart. The Norse god of mischief seemed fitting and he lives up to his namesake daily.
Nimbus - His coloring was so soft and light and delicate like a cloud; he's also the most mild mannered of our boys. I realize now that nimbus clouds are really dark, but I liked the name lol.
Peat - or Peaty as he is so often called. He's a rex so as we were trying to name him I said that his fur felt like moss so we settled on Peat since moss was kind of an eh sounding name for him.
Miki - its Inuit (a language spoken in my bf's hometown) for little and he was the littlest one we had, but made up for it with his big personality. He's been the first that we've owned together to pass on and he is missed terribly


----------



## Rattielover14 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have three girlies. My brown hooded rat is named Lucy named after Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds. My grey dumbo rat is named Abbey after the Beatles Abbey Road album. My baby brown hooded rat is named Rorschach after the Rorschach ink blots because she has these cute little color blots on her back


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have three boys. They all have middle names too lol
Max (name he came with when we got him) his official name is Maximillion Goof after Goofy's son Max. A Goofy Movie is my boyfriends favorite Disney movie 
Oliver his official name is Oliver Hart. Named after Eyedea's album The many Faces of Oliver Hart.
Petrie his official name is Petrie Aberdeen. Named after Petrie from The Land Before Time. Middle name is after Aberdeen Scotland which is where the name Petrie was first documented.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Ash and Cinder...Basically the same thing...


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

ratazana said:


> ]Booga is named after the mutant kangaroo from the Tank Girl comic books.
> & Wheatley is named after the personality core from the video game, Portal 2.


Ah, those are such great names! Tank Girl is one of my favourite comic heroes -- my partner and I dressed up as Booga and Tank for Halloween.  And Portal is so fun! That's a creative character from the game to name a rattie after.

I used to have a rat named Blue, because when I adopted him, he was bright blue. The previous owner had dyed his fur -- Blue was actually a black hooded.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Man I love tank girl too! Had a few animals in my past named after Jamie Hewlitt! Good names!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine are all named after X-Men characters. I have loved X-Men since I was a little girl.
I have 3 rats.
Gambit, Azazel, and Jubilee.

I plan on getting more and sticking to the theme.
I was close to going with a Transformers theme or a G theme. I'm glad I stuck with X-Men.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

pwoink said:


> Ah, those are such great names! Tank Girl is one of my favourite comic heroes -- my partner and I dressed up as Booga and Tank for Halloween.  And Portal is so fun! That's a creative character from the game to name a rattie after.
> 
> I used to have a rat named Blue, because when I adopted him, he was bright blue. The previous owner had dyed his fur -- Blue was actually a black hooded.


haha! I've dressed up as Tank Girl for halloween too! I love the comics  
I'm obsessed with Portal. Wheatley was one of my favourite characters so it felt fitting for a rattie.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Fils said:


> I named mine Yuna (from the Final Fantasy series) and Leeloo as in The Fifth Element.


We have Aerith from the Final Fantasy Series, and also have a Leeloo for the same reason :-D


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a theme for all my pets names. Our rats are named after My Little Pony Friendship is Magic characters, my sugar gliders are named after Firefly characters, dogs are named after gods/goddesses, and when we did have a cat he was named Jiji after the little black cat in Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Kalabar is the evil warlock from Halloween Town. 
Cassius was named... I dunno. His name just came to me. I was later reminded that Cassius was one of the devil's son's on Little Nicki and also one of the men who betrayed Caesar, the leader actually.

Binx came to me with her name, and I don't know if this was what she was named for, but Binx was the cat from Hocus Pocus. Thackery Binx.

Lumos, well, light, Harry Potter.


----------



## Loki G. (Apr 6, 2013)

Hiro was named after Hiro Nakamura from a TV show called Heroes. Chocolate and Bitey aren't really named after anything


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

The two I currently have are Ben and jerry after the ice cream lol. The 1st 3 that passed away were called pinkie, brain (after pinkie and the brain) and Pugsley because my step dad nicknamed me Wednesday (Adams family)


----------



## Moonferret (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha, pinkie and the brain, brilliant! My boys are Basil and Manuel from a british TV show, Fawlty towers and Imp was originally Tyrion from Game of thrones but "Imp" makes training easier and still relates to the same character so Imp he became.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Well two of my rats are based on their personalities. Theyre names are Sweetie and Friendly. The third's name is brownie. because she's a brown hooded rat and that's the name my boyfriend decided on lol


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Sookie is named from the main char in True Blood
Willow is named from the show Buffy The Vampire Slayer
I was going to continue on with the theme of awesome female characters but I let my husband name my newest girl instead. I was going to name her Piper from Charmed lol next rat I guess!
She is named Isis, which a Goddess.


----------



## Nogitsune (Apr 9, 2013)

Smeagol is named after the character in Lord of the Rings. This is mainly because he is a double rex and is bald behind the ears.

Apollo is named after the Greek Sun god.

Sebastian and Claude are named after characters in Black Butler

Houdini is named after Harry Houdini. As a itty bitty, his breeder was counting them and he disappeared, and reappeared in her blankets.

Gambit is named after the character in Xmen.

Sterling got his name from the color his coat appeared to be.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Wreck-it Ralph is awesome- I'm definitely going to have to add that to my sources!
Originally I wanted all my rats to be named after spices so we had Clove, Saffron, Nutmeg, Star Anise etc. They quickly ran out so I started using comic book names. Mostly Batman: Harley Quinn, Ivy, Talia, Oracle and some more obscure ones. I also have Merry and Pippin from LOTR. 
I suck at names so it's got to be something that already exists elsewhere!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Hero-wuff said:


> Ash and Cinder...Basically the same thing...


Ohhh... Are you a fan of the novels Ash by Malinda Lo, and Cinder by Marissa Meyer? 
Both books are adaptations of Cinderella... or is this just coincidence? ><


----------



## LeeLoo (Dec 10, 2012)

From this movie character!  

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm8i9qMxeRQ


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

LeeLoo said:


> From this movie character!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm8i9qMxeRQ


hehe my favourite film ever!  If I had females I was going to name one of the Leeloo too >_<


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

My babies were named after Jax Teller and Opie Winston from Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

I couldn't think of any names for my girls I ended up taking them home and my friend said look at the little chub chub as she was slightly overweight, I was calling them my bubbas so naturally ended up with bubba and chubs, they just seemed to stick. Everyone has such well thought out and cute names in future I will think names through better







White is bubba
Hooded is chubs



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm planning on naming my first soon-to-be-babies Hazel and Grace, after Hazel Grace from the book The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Pluto is named after the demon werewolf from Black Butler and Cadues is actually a weird mix of birthday and Christmas.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

Liesel was named after the oldest girl in the Sound of Music. Arielle was named after the little mermaid (spelt the german way instead of the american way though) and Zoey was a sort of spontaneous decision so not so much thought went into her name. Basically I was referring to her as "new girl" but quickly realized i couldnt keep calling her that she needed a name then I remembered how Zoey Deschanel plays in the show New Girl so basically that's how that started.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

The receipt read:

Fuzzy Rat (larger rat pup)......................... $2.49

She was fuzzy rather than fluffy, and she was a rat and my 5 year old daughter was already working on a name that started out like Princess Rose Gardenia Wandering Vine... and I had to nip those flowers in the bud fast before they bloomed into something I couldn't possibly remember. So, thinking quick, I suggested "Fuzzy Rat"... right from her "adoption certificate"... and she said yes daddy she is fuzzy... and the name stuck.


----------



## Clifford (May 27, 2013)

My boys are Boss and Jericho.
Boss is named after my best friend's Rattata/Raticate from her first run of a Nuzlocke challenge on Pokemon Red. He was the Pokemon she caught in Route 2, and he was the leader of the party until his tragic death. RIP Boss Never forget <3 (okay it sounds silly but there as a genuine emotional attachment there)
Jericho is named, technically, after the city in the Bible, but really I just thought it was a cool name to go with Boss.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Peanut Butter is named after the food peanut butter
Toast is named after a toasted marshmallow
Cappuccino is named after the hot beverage, cappuccino
Arya is named after Arya Stark from game of thrones
Hound is named after The Hound from game of thrones
Jorah is named after Jorah Mormont from game of thrones
Lightning is named after regular lightning because he has a lightning bolt marking on his forhead


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

My rats are:
Pandora; named after the curious woman in Greek Mythology 
Lucy; From "I Love Lucy". Pan was going to be Ethel, but it didn't suit her.


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

My rats names are Holly and Ivy, named after the Christmas plants because I got them around that time!


----------



## dacora (Jun 5, 2013)

My girls are named Lady and Rose (totally girly sounding names with geeky origins). Lady is named after Sansa Stark's direwolf from Game of Thrones/Song of Ice and Fire, and Rose is named after Rose Tyler, a companion to the 9th and 10th Doctors from Doctor Who.  Originally Rose was supposed to be named Nymeria or Summer, after one of the other direwolves from Game of Thrones, but neither suited her adorable dumbo face.


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

Anthony Hopkins Characters! Munro from The Worlds Fastest Indian and Odin from Thor (my mom's physical therapist helped with that one lol)I would have named one Hannibal, but they are just too sweet for that! Fracture is one of my fav movies with him, but neither one of my boys seemed like a Ted, so I had to pass :/ lol


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Zoey and Millie are just names I randomly thought of. Yelle is named after a french pop singer and Florence is named after Florence and the Machine. I might be getting a 5th named Polaris, which is an x-men and also an awesome band.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My latest little boy is named Hannibal, after the esteemed Dr. Lecter, lol. Silence of the Lambs is one of my favourite books (and the movie is great too.)


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

My rats are called John and Sherlock, so I'm sure everyone can guess where I got the inspiration from! 
My next pair, who I hope to get in a few months, will be either Bodie and Doyle (from the Professionals) or Jack and Ianto (from Torchwood) 
Or one of a million other ideas I have, haha.


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Talia is from batman comics. My fiance chose. I gave him a choice between Chloe or Talia. Bella my daughter named & picked her out. She named her Bella after the puppy on Mickey mouse clubhouse. But I like it because it ties in with Bella from twilight. I'm obsessed with twilight. Also Bella could tie into supernatural after the thief or whatever she was, & could be a short form of Bellatrix from Harry Potter but this one my fiance says nott associated because he hates the character Bellatrix. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

My late rat was named Doug Rattmann from the game Portal
My two current rats were named for their appearance. My Dumbo Berkshire Agouti is named Fievel after the cartoon movie An American Tail and my other Dumbo Dalmation is named Badger because his face looks like a badgers and he's a bully. I think if I get another boy I may name him Wheatley, again based off the game portal.


----------



## cassidyrose (May 5, 2013)

My boy Mandy Patinkin was named after this guy.
And little Oliver just looked like his name, with his big nose sticking out everywhere he goes.


----------



## TygerLynx (Apr 4, 2013)

Luna was named after Luna Lovegood and Tonks was named after Nymphadora Tonks. I'm definitely a fan of Harry Potter


----------



## applekiwi1992 (Aug 3, 2012)

I've got my fruit basket girls Apple Kiwi Mango and Tomato. Apple was something else originally (I can't remember now) I had to return her brother (was told he was a girl I realized quickly that he wasn't) and we picked out our Himi. My wife wanted to name her Kiwi so Apple was changed lol. Mango was named to stick with the theme and Tomatoes are technically fruits so that is how she got her name. My boys are Chip and Dip. I don't know why but he looked like a Chip so it just seemed natural to name his brother Dip.


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Dass is my oldest boy. Argente Dumbo. His name is actually sort of a mean abbreviation. "Dumbass" "Dass"
He was so stupid when we got him, he would walk into walls, has no sense of balance at all, can't be a shoulder rat because he would fall, would get lost in his cage.
No loss of vision or anything, just a flat out dumb rat, but my baby.








Elrond is my second eldest. He's a PEW standard. Named for my love of the lord of the rings, and my fascination with the elves. 








Samwise is my Agouti Self Standard. Technically my bf's rat, but they all live together in the same cage. He's named after Samwise Gamgee from Lord of the Rings, just like Elrond 








Nimh is my black blazed standard double rex. He's named after his habits. He was very secretive and shy when we got him, and I was originally going to name him Secret since he was always hiding away from the other boys. but I felt like the name was a little odd so went with the idea of "Secret of Nimh" Which was one of my favourite movies growing up.








Parker is our youngest boy at an early 7 weeks. He's an Agouti standard double rex. Named Parker as in "Peter Parker" from spiderman. He has so much uncontrollable energy and always needs to know whats going on outside the cage, so he's always crawling up the bars and leaping around like spiderman. My boyfriend named this boy too. xD


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

My first 2 girls Noelle and Ellie were just names I thought of that went cute together :3 then I named my third rat Kairi after a character from the video game Kingdom Hearts, one of my top favourite video games I played as a kid and still love to this day :3


----------

